# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  DH-Board Skitouren 2010/11

## georg

Hallo allerseits!

Wie schauts den Winter mit einer oder mehreren downhill-board Skitouren aus, wer hat Lust?

Bin für alles zu haben.  :Smile:  Von LVS-Übung am Parkplatz, normaler Tour im Mittelgebirge bis zur Hochtour über Klettersteig und Gletscher, Mt. Blanc, Elbrus oder einfach nur mal eine Alpenüberquerung mit Übernachtung in Schneehöhlen.  :Mr Purple:   :Mr. Orange:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ichichichichich!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 




> LVS-Übung am Parkplatz


Ich wär da eher dafür mal so eine Pieps A.R.T. Station zu testen.
Man kann da einfach in relativ kurzer Zeit viele verschiedene Situationen trainieren weil Sender verstecken entfällt und man kann vor allem mit der kompletten Gruppe eine Mehrfachverschüttung üben.
Nur so ein Anreiz, ich wills mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen.




> normaler Tour im Mittelgebirge bis zur Hochtour über Klettersteig und Gletscher


Hab keine Schuhe mit Tourensohle, keine Steigeisen, Pickel, Gurt, Klettersteigset usw.
Kann mir den Winter auch leider nix davon leisten deswegen bin ich wohl nur bei den gemäßigten Touren dabei  :Frown:

----------


## noox

Ja wäre lässig, wenn es sich mal ausgeht. Bin aber eher nur für leichtere Sachen zu haben. Im extremeren Gelände fühle ich mich noch nicht so wohl.

----------


## maxthedude

ich hätt auch interesse. 

bin tourenmäßg halt noch ziemlicher einsteiger. 
abfahrten bis 40° sind in ordnung (bis 45° komm ich vermutlich mit ziemlich vollen hosen auch grad noch runter) 

kurze aufstiege und lange abfahrten bevorzugt  :Wink:  

gebietstechnisch würd ich mir gern mal di planneralm anschaun - wär natürlich super wenn sich dort wer auskennt. also alles was so innerhalb vo 3-4 stunden mitn auto (vo wien/oberwart) erreichbar ist würd ich bevorzugen.

----------


## georg

Auf der Planner  kann man jederzeit was organisieren solange man den Februar und die Weichnachtsferien meidet. Bin praktisch jedes Jahr 1-2 Wochen dort oben.
Wennst mags machen wir einen Termin und das wird als downhill-board Tour fixiert. Schlimmstenfalls sind wir zu zweit aber dabei bleibts sicher nicht. Würd nur gleich ein (verlängertes?) Wochenende einplanen, weil für einen Tag lohnt sich die Fahrerei für mich nicht.
Nach Weihnachten ist die Planner sehr schneesicher, günstigste Zeit ist meiner Meinung nach ein später Jänner oder Märztermin.

edit: Nur zur info weil grad die Planner angesprochen wurde. Ich mach auf der Planner heuer 2 Skitouren Grundkurse:

Kurs 1: Fr. 11.2.2011 18.00 Plannerhütte bis So. 13.2.2011 nachmittags
Anfängerkurs
Kurs 2: So. 13.2.2011 18.00 Plannerhütte bis Fr. 18.2.2011 nachmittags
Aufbauend auf Kurs 1 bzw für alle die schon mal auf Tourenskiern gestanden sind und ihr LVS ein-,um-, und ausschalten können und vorteilsweise auch die Bedienungsanleitung gelesen haben.  :Wink: 

Unterkunft: Plannerhütte (ÖAV) - winzigste komfortfreie Unterkunft.  :Wink:  EUR 35 mit HP oder selbst was suchen. Für die Kurse muß ich aber Kursgebühren verrechnen, weil das offiziell übern Verein läuft: Ich glaub das war EUR 30 Kurs 1 + EUR 50 Kurs 2 oder so also rund 10,- pro Tag was eigentlich viel zu billig ist.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Voi oag dann könnt i ja schon an dem Profikurs Nr. 2 teilnehmen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Sind halt 2 Anfängerkurse die ich für den Verein mache. Mal sehen ob die überhaupt zustandekommen. Für dich wäre das vermutlich eher langweilig.

----------


## maxthedude

> Wennst mags machen wir einen Termin und das wird als downhill-board Tour fixiert. Schlimmstenfalls sind wir zu zweit aber dabei bleibts sicher nicht. Würd nur gleich ein (verlängertes?) Wochenende einplanen, weil für einen Tag lohnt sich die Fahrerei für mich nicht.
> Nach Weihnachten ist die Planner sehr schneesicher, günstigste Zeit ist meiner Meinung nach ein später Jänner oder Märztermin.


klingt super. 
am besten schlagst du einen termin vor - bei mir gehts eigentlich nur vo 15.1 - 23.1 und voraussichtlich 12.3 - 20.3 *nicht*. 
ganzes wochenende passt auch - ob ich a verlängerts hinkrieg müsst ich noch in da arbeit schaun .. 
die restlichen winter wochenenden sind noch ned verplant - wenn sich vor weihnachten was ausgehen würde wär ich auch ned abgeneigt - gebiet muss ned unbedingt planner sein wenns dort no kan schnee gibt.

----------


## georg

Zu und vor Weihnachten geht das Pistenfahren auf der Planner, man kann sicherlich auch Touren GEHEN wobei die Betonung bewußt auf gehen liegt. Das ist eher unattraktiv.
Gut, also Planner denk ich mir was aus, kommt mind. ein Vorschlag von mir.

Vor Weihnachten? Hm.. ginge bei mir nur Dachstein oder sowas und das wird dann eine Gletschersache/Gipfelüberschreitung mit ein bisserl Klettersteig und Schneehangkrabbeln mit Pickel und Steigeisen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Killuha

Eine kleine Frage: Skifahrer only? ^^ Ich bin viel im Powder mitn Snowboard unterwegs aber noch recht unerfahren mit richtigen Touren, die einzige "Tour" die ich bis jetzt gemacht hab is in Flachau aufs Griesenkareck rauf, wenn man das überhaupt Tour nennen darf xD und ich hätte wirklich mal lust auf a gscheite Tour mit gutem Guide und so  :Smile: 

Edit: Lawinenübung wäre der Hammer, würd ich soo gern mal machen ^^

----------


## georg

Soferne du mit deinem Material das gleiche machen kannst wie die Leute mit Skiern + Tourenbindung und Fellen ist es mir persönlich egal. Ich bin kein Rassist, ich bremse auch für Schnaufborder.  :Wink:   :Mr. Red: 
Ich denke den anderen geht es genauso.

Ich sehe eher die notwendige Vorrausetzung beim digitalen LVS, Sonde und brauchbare Schaufel.

edit: Ausrüstungsliste (Ich spreche mal für Sachen wo ich dabei bin)

digitales LVS mit 2 oder mehr Antennen
Lawinensonde
Schaufel - mit der ihr jederzeit und ohne zu zögern auch euer oder irgendein Auto ausgraben würdet. Das ganze Leichtzeuch was beim Hinsehen schon abbricht gilt nicht.
Erste Hilfe
Mobiltelefon
Rucksack

Der Rest ist nicht so wichtig. Irgendeine Art von Winterausrüstung die den Aufstieg durch tiefen Schnee und das Abfahren auf demselben erlaubt. zB Ski mit einer Bindung mit Aufstiegsfunktion und Felle, idealerweise Spannklebefelle. Alpin- oder 150mm breite und 20kg schwere Freerideski mit Tourenbindung, Splitboards oder Kurzski mit Board am Rücken usw sind alles kein Problem, soferne ihr das dazaht.  :Wink:  Schließlich soll das Spaß machen und kein Wettrennen zu irgendeinen imaginären Ziel.

----------


## maxthedude

> Vor Weihnachten? Hm.. ginge bei mir nur Dachstein oder sowas und das wird dann eine Gletschersache/Gipfelüberschreitung mit ein bisserl Klettersteig und Schneehangkrabbeln mit Pickel und Steigeisen.


das werd ich wohl mangels ausrüstung, erfahrung usw. auslassen  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> digitales LVS mit 2 oder mehr Antennen

 darf da Christian nimma mitkommen oder?  :Big Grin: Der bräucht aber eher a Spaltenwarngerät  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

> darf da Christian nimma mitkommen oder?


 Wenn jemand mit einem analogen Gerät umgehen kann, dann ist das auch ok. Nur die meisten kennen sich nicht aus, gehen zum AV oder was weiß ich, borgen sich was aus und kommen dann mit einem 15 Jahre alten Ortovox daher das nicht einmal mehr gortet werden kann.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> das werd ich wohl mangels ausrüstung, erfahrung usw. auslassen


 Irgendwann vor Weihnachten geh ich vermutlich mit meiner Cousine rauf die das zum ersten Mal macht, da könnten sich andere die das interessiert und mal ausprobieren wollen auch anhängen. Klettergurt, Steigeisen und Pickel kann man sich ausborgen.




> Der bräucht aber eher a Spaltenwarngerät


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Devil:  Vorsicht: Der liest mit.  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Der liest mit.


er weiß ja von wems kommt  :Big Grin: 

Ich suchat übrigens noch an Sponsor für Tourenskischuh, also falls irgenda Hersteller mitlesen sollt ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

heeeeeeeee... des hab ich gelesen!!!  :Mr. Yellow:  ja ich wär latürnich auch dabei, wenn ihr jemanden mit so einem veralteten mittelalterlichen lvs mitnehmt. wobei es eh mal an der zeit wär ein neues zu kaufen... mal schauen wie es jetzt mit der arbeit läuft. da bleibt mir vielleicht auch mal bissl a kohle übrig  :Wink:  also ich wär dabei!

----------


## georg

Die Saison wurde wie jedes Jahr mit einem Besuch des Dachsteins eröffnet.  :Big Grin:   :Yay: 

Schnee gibts noch nicht viel.  :Frown:

----------


## DH-Rooky

da Schnee kummt no, i spürs scho ganz deutlich im linken kleinen Zeh  :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

@georg: traum fotos! der sonnenuntergang ist mal echt was besonderes!

----------


## DH-Rooky

> der sonnenuntergang ist mal echt was besonderes!


bei uns geht die Sonn jeden Tag einmal unter, bei euch ned?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Die Farben die da oben zu sehen waren, das war absolut einzigartig. Unmöglich das am Photo rüberzubekommen, für mich zumindest, außerdem hätte der Rooky dann 100 Posts lang "Photoshopped" geschrien..  :Wink: 
Das war echt irre, ich wollte gar nimmer runter. Denk dir die Intensität der Farben von den Fotos mal 10, das über den ganzen Himmel verstreut und dann kommts ungefähr hin.
Bei der Seilbahn hätte ich gerne ein Stativ mitgehabt oder etwas mehr Muskelspannung in den Armen.. das ist leider verwackelt.
Aber das hole ich nach ich werde vor Weihnachten nochmal rauffahren.

----------


## maxthedude

sofern der winter jemals wieder zurückkommt - steht der feber termin auf der planner noch?

----------


## georg

Bei mir waren die letzten Tage sehr turbulent, aber jetzt habe ich viiiiiieeeeel Zeit.  :Big Grin: 

Also wer mit mir eine Skitour gehen will, einfach melden.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Mr Purple: 

Februartermin: Im Februar wird es schwierig noch ein Quartier zu kriegen.
Das Wochenende 11-13.2 mache ich einen Kurs auf der Planner, das ist fix. Wer da noch mitmachen will, müßte sich das Quartier selber besorgen.

Ansonsten einfach vorschlagen wann und wo und ich mache mit.  :Big Grin:  Ich bin ja staatlich geprüfter Instruktor für Skitouren und Skihochtouren aber derzeit zu faul/geistig ausgelaugt und demoralisiert um einen Kurs oder so zu organisieren.  :Confused:  Wenn irgendjemand bei mir einen Kurs machen, oder einfach nur ne Tour gehen will und die Organisiation übernimmt, kann er/sie mit meiner Zusammenarbeit zu 99% rechnen.  :Smile:

----------


## JackTheRipper

habedere!

@georg: ich würde eine etwas längere tour (3-4Tage) mit einem freund machen (er ist seit vielen jahren bergführer, da kann man viel lernen). aber wahrscheinlich erst anfang märz. bekommst du auch mal 1-2 tage unter der woche frei? das ganze geht so richtung biwak- oder schneehölenübernachtungen und jede menge aktion  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## georg

Klingt nach Spaß. Ich bin dabei. Bin seit heute arbeitslos.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Also Zeit ist momentan kein Problem - hängt davon ab wann ich eine neue Arbeit annehme. Das kann ich einrichten.  :Smile:

----------


## DH-Rooky

boa geil Schneehöle bauen will i a  :Big Grin: 
wo wollts da hin?

----------


## georg

> boa geil Schneehöle


 Du mußt erst einmal lernen wie man das schreibt..  :Big Grin:   :Devil:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Das Wort heißt nukular

----------


## georg

:Wink:   :Big Grin: 

Ich bin übrigens vom 7-13.2 auf der Planneralm.
11-13.2 mache ich den schon erwähnten Kurs bei dem noch max 3 Plätze frei wären, Quartier ist selber zu besorgen.
Davor bin ich abwechselnd alleine und mit Freunden unterwegs, da wäre was machbar.

----------


## georg

WAS: Großglockner
WIE: Hin, "übernachten", 3.00 rauf, runter und fertig.
WANN: Demnächst wenn das Wetter paßt - nur für Kurzentschlossene

WAS: Hochtouren in Osttirol
WIE: Essener-Rostocker Hütte als Quartier und von dort versch. Hochtouren. Heuer ist angeblich Pächterwechsel falls es da Probleme gibt such ich eine Alternative. Das mach ich kursartig und ist für Leute gedacht die mal weiter hinauf  und Gletscher gehen wollen. LVS- und Spaltenbergeübungen inklusive. Heuer hoffentlich nur freiwillig.  :Big Grin: 
WANN: Osterwochenende 22-25.4

WAS: Mt.Blanc
WIE: Schau ich gerade.. aber ohne Biwak geht das wohl nicht. Vermutlich Chamonix-Seilbahn - Gehen - Zelt aufschlagen bei 3500 - 3.00 auf und Gipfel. Müßte gehen, aber das wird noch besprochen/geändert.
WANN: Anfang Mai

WAS: Elbrus
WIE: Vermutlich geführte Tour mit russ. Veranstalter. Muß die Seriosität abklopfen, evtl wirds auch wieder abgesagt.
WANN. Ende März/Anfang April 12Tage min.

Alle Sachen sind noch in der Entstehungsphase - Organisation läuft gerade an und das ganze kann jederzeit wieder abgesagt werden. Außer die Hochtouren in Osttirol, der Termin steht nur die Bleibe ist fraglich.

----------


## JackTheRipper

Großglockner- wann? wär evtl. dabei!

Hochtouren Osttirol- wieso nicht mal wieder mein Glück versuchen?

Mt. Blanc- Kostenfrage, aber sonst wär ich gern dabei!

Elbrus- außerhalb meines Planungshorizontes...

----------


## Erwin

Tour auf's Watzmannkar vergangenes Wochenende...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wie zach muß i mir den Aufstieg am Glockner vorstellen?
Bin den Winter no ned einmal wo raufgangen mangels rentabler Schneebedingungen.

Mt. Blanc wär i sofort dabei aber des dazahl i des Jahr leider ned.

----------


## georg

> Wie zach muß i mir den Aufstieg am Glockner vorstellen?


 Zach und ned ungefährlich. Wetter muß 100% passen weil sonst wird das schnell final.
Fakten: Von Kals (Lucknerhaus) 12km und 1900Hm -> ~11Std konservativ geschätzt rauf und runter - mögliche reine Wegzeit mit Ski ohne Pausen: 6 Std rauf - runter je nach Schneeverhältnissen.




> Mt. Blanc wär i sofort dabei aber des dazahl i des Jahr leider ned.


 Fahrt, Quartier unten und Bahn. Oben wird im Zelt gepennt. Frankreich ist ned billig, aber immerhin billiger als CH.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ja dann lass ma des lieber, Zeitdruck verträgt si ned mit dem Gewicht von meine Ski.
Muß i ma doch no mal an Tourenski dazu kaufen wies ausschaut.

----------


## georg

Nö, also mit Freeridern würd ich sowas ohnehin nicht machen weil über ~3000m ist es echt zach so ein Gewicht zu schleppen.



> Zeitdruck


 Bin eh noch stark am Überlegen ob ich das in so einer Gewalttour machen will, oder mir mehr Zeit nehme. -> PHOTOS
Problem ist, meine Wochenenden sind schon sehr verplant, also müßte das unter der Woche stattfinden und da haben die meisten keine oder sehr wenig Zeit.



> Tour auf's Watzmannkar


 Schöööön..  :Smile: 

Mt. Blanc detto: Die Typen mit denen ich da vermutlich raufgehe sind 3x in der Woche auf Tour - und das schnell. Ich muß denen noch klarmachen, dass ich da Bilderchen machen will und nicht nur wie ein Eilzug raufziehen.  :Big Grin:  Aber morgen geh ich mit denen eh wieder eine Tour, da wird das besprochen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Aber morgen geh ich mit denen eh wieder eine Tour, da wird das besprochen.


sobald du wieder Luft bekommst  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

> sobald du wieder Luft bekommst


 Stimmt. Die sind ca 30min vor mir auf der Hütte, das sind rund 5 Bier. Da muß ich mich ranhalten, dass ich wieder atmen kann und die noch sprechen können.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> ... 30min ... rund 5 Bier...


die scheinen ja in allem gut trainiert zu sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Elbrus wird vermutlich 31.3-11.4 mit Pilgrim Tours werden. 12 Tage Skitouren im Kaukasus und dann am Elbrus rauf. 2-3 Tage für Versuche.
Kosten: 950Eur für die 12 Tage zzgl. Flüge Wien-Moskau-MinVody-Moskau-Wien.
Nur falls es jemanden interessiert.  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

zahlen kann ichs zwar grad ned aber verglichen mit Heliskiing in AK is voi billig  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Heliskiing mußt a ned selber raufgehen.  :Wink:  Helis sind selbst im Kaukasus ned billig.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Mt. Blanc- Kostenfrage, aber sonst wär ich gern dabei!


 Wie schauts bei dir mit Zeit aus? Kosten könntn wir so weit es geht reduzieren. Fahrt mit Auto. Warten wir das Wetter unten ab dann haben wir natürlich Hotelkosten. Ansonsten am Berg biwakieren. 3 Tage rauf, 2 Tage runter. Dann gehen sich stressfreie Photosessions auch aus.
Denke, die Kosten wären nicht so schlimm. Einzige Unsicherheit: Wetter.

----------


## JackTheRipper

wenn wir da nicht den überdrüberluxus benötigen geht sich das schon aus. zeitlich ist auch so eine sache. ich müsst das früh genug wissen, dann kann ich mit meinem boss reden. wobei der eigentlich für solche aktionen sehr offen ist. würd mir da eig. ganz gute chancen ausrechnen. wär es möglich da noch einen bergführer mitzunehmen? dann würde ich meinen freund fragen ob er lieber mit auf den mt. blanc gehen möchte anstatt der skitour hier. dann muss ich nicht zweimal wegen urlaub fragen...
unsicherheit wetter: ist mir bewusst, ein bisschen glück braucht man für die richtigen bedingungen. und wenns nicht geht, machen wir uns so eine schöne zeit. war eh noch nie in der gegend  :Wink:

----------


## georg

*Mont Blanc*

Termin
Also mir ist im Prinzip alles recht außer:
Bis Mitte Februar geht nix.
18.2
26-28.2
28.3-12.4 wo ich sehr wahrscheinlich im Kaukasus bin.
22-25.4 die Osterhochtour  :Smile: 
29.4-1.5

Mir persönlich wäre Mitte April bis Anfang Mai recht. Da bin ich grad frisch vom Kaukasus zurück.  :Mr Purple: 

Mitnehmen
Das klingt nett.. wir nehmen den Bergführer mit und zeigen ihm mal wie das geht. ;-) Klar, warum nicht. Kann er noch was lernen.  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Devil:  Es kann jede/r mitkommen die/der glaubt, dass das für ihn/ihr geht. Man sollte die betreffende Person halt kennen, nicht dass es uns so geht wie einer Bekannten von mir die in ihrer Gruppe dann einen Kasperl hatte der die Sicherheit von allen gefährdet hat.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bergführer sind da besonders gefährlich.  :Big Grin: 

Route

Route 1 - Am interessantesten würde ich folgendes finden:
Seilbahn zur  Aiguille du Midi - Mt. Blanc du Tacul vorbei - Mont Maudit - Mont Blanc. Zurück detto aber dann über den Glacier du Geant runter nach Chamonix. >18km Abfahrt >3500Hm wenns bis runter geht.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:  Anspruchsvoll, nicht einfach - Bedingungen müssen passen. Aber die Abfahrt...
Route 2
Seilbahn bis Mittelstation-Plan Glacier-les Grand Mulets-Col de Dome-Bivouac Vallot-Mt.Blanc Zurück detto. Relativ sicher aber fader und die Abfahrt ist hmm..
Route 3 (Sommerroute)
Zahnradbahn bis zum Adlernest (le Nid d'Aigle)-Refuge de tete Rousse-le Grand Colouir-Refuge Goutet-Dome de Goute-MtBlanc
Zurück??

Zeitbedarf
Ich würde halt gerne oben zumindest einmal biwakieren, um einen Sonnenuntergang eine Nachtaufnahme (das übliche Zeltbild) und Sonnenaufgang photografieren zu können - ohne Zeitdruck, richtig schön mit Platz suchen, Objektiv wählen, Filter...  :Stick Out Tongue:  Vielleicht auch bei Route 1 einen Tag am Mt. Blanc du Tacul rauf?? Dann zurück zum Lager und dann erst den richtigen machen? Bei stabilen Wetter wär das zu überlegen.

Akklimatisation
Vorher sollte man ein paar Mal über 3000, besser 3500 gewesen sein. Sonst kann man das gute Dosenfutter nicht genießen.  :Mr Purple: 

 :Smile: 

edit: Ich brauch kan Luxus. Ein Platzerl fürs Zelt oder eine schöne Wechte für die Schneehöhle sind absolut ausreichend.  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

Cool! Okay, ich werd das mal mit ihm abklären ob er dabei wär und wie es zeitlich ausschaut. Meld mich wenn ich mehr weiß!

----------

